# Mystery Chem



## Brandawg92 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an outstanding plant but im not sure which Chemdawg it is. I got seeds from a very secretive grower who I dont really chill with much. He bred them, they all look identical when grown. Very dark green leaves. Very light green buds. Smells a bit like an og but yields way fatter buds that are as stoney or better


----------

